# Camara Kirlian avanzada



## erradicador555 (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola gente, seguramente algunas personas de este foro han podido construir una bobina tesla
buano ahora pueden crear algo mucho mas interesante a partir de la misma, con un artefacto extra
La camara kirlian es algo asi como un "detector de vida", puede captar las emisiones de bioplasma de cualquier ser vivo y de algunos materiales con caracteristicas especiales.
La camara kirlian ha sido desprestigiada por los incredulos de internet y por los cinistas credulos tambien, pero aqui les presento los planos de construccion de una verdadera camara kirlian, los cuales he sustraido de un libro del prestigioso cientifico argentino Pedro Romaniuk quien ha participado y visto el funcionamiento de esta camara.
pues quei les dejo los planos para construirse una camara kirlian
estoy corto de tiempo (expongo toda mi informacion a traves de un cyber, porque no quiero internet en mi casa) asique ahora solo les dejo el circuito esquematico, pero les prometo todo lo necesario y especifico para poder realizar su propia camara kirlian
el coste de la misma es de $450 Maximo
circuito esquematico:































PD: debido al poco tiempo que estoy conectado, tardo en responder cualquier consulta, pero no deben desistir con las preguntas, por favor.
NO ME LLAMO EDUARDO, ME LLAMO EDGARDO


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 15, 2011)

erradicador555 dijo:


> Hola gente, seguramente algunas personas de este foro han podido construir una bobina tesla
> buano ahora pueden crear algo mucho mas interesante a partir de la misma, con un artefacto extra
> La camara kirlian es algo asi como un "detector de vida", puede captar las emisiones de bioplasma de cualquier ser vivo y de algunos materiales con caracteristicas especiales.
> La camara kirlian ha sido desprestigiada por los incredulos de internet y por los cinistas credulos tambien, pero aqui les presento los planos de construccion de una verdadera camara kirlian, los cuales he sustraido de un libro del prestigioso cientifico argentino Pedro Romaniuk quien ha participado y visto el funcionamiento de esta camara.
> ...



Si esta es la camara avanzada, no quiero concer la sencilla


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 15, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si esta es la camara avanzada, no quiero concer la sencilla



si la sencilla esta en google, y la hacen con un par de bujias y cosas por el estilo, pero esta (de la que voy  a entregar los planos proximamente) esta comprobada que funciona, pero de seguro deben haber algunas que superan este esquema a lo grande, pero esas deben ser secreto de laboratorio de los paises actualmente "poderosos"


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2011)

erradicador555 dijo:


> ...buano ahora pueden crear algo mucho mas interesante a partir de la misma, con un artefacto extra


 Todo lo que se ve en la imagen es un generador de alta tension de bajo rendimiento.



> La camara kirlian es algo asi como un "detector de vida", puede captar las emisiones de bioplasma de cualquier ser vivo y de algunos materiales con caracteristicas especiales.


 Yo diria que es un eficaz "detector de tontos"



> pero aqui les presento los planos de construccion de una verdadera camara kirlian, *los cuales he sustraido* de un libro del prestigioso cientifico argentino Pedro Romaniuk quien ha participado y visto el funcionamiento de esta camara.


No hay problema. Como dice el refran: _El que roba a un ladron..._
Aquellos que no conozcan el oficio del fallecido Pedro Romaniuk, pueden encontrar material de sobra con Google.



> PD: debido al poco tiempo que estoy conectado, tardo en responder cualquier consulta, pero no deben desistir con las preguntas, por favor.


Tengo una:
- Como se diferencia la impresion de un papel fotografico aprovechando el efecto corona debido al intenso campo electrico de la impresion debida a entes imaginarios como el bioplasma?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 15, 2011)

bueno aca les dejo algo menos sofisticado, pero de dudoso funcionamiento


http://www.portaldeartes.com/yAcNzIRZ0kJwt/C%C3%A1mara-kirlian-3%C2%AA-parte--Construye-una-camara-kirlian-casera/


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Todo lo que se ve en la imagen es un generador de alta tension de bajo rendimiento.
> 
> Yo diria que es un eficaz "detector de tontos"
> 
> ...



Mmm, No tan rápido Eduardo, quiero ver como avanza el tema


----------



## asherar (Ene 15, 2011)

Que se trata de "plasma" no hay duda: es un plasma "frío" (kT ~1eV), en aire a presión  atmosférica.
Al aplicarse una tensión de algunas decenas de kV en aire a 1 Atm (que es alta comparada 
con el interior de un fluorescente o con la alta atmósfera) se produce un tipo de descarga denominado "corona". 
Ese tipo de plasma emite luz en en rango visible, sin necesidad de nada más. 

La idea de "bio"-plasma para objetos inanimados no me cierra (*). 
Mucho menos las supuestas aplicaciones médicas, sin una mínima evidencia que la 
acompañe. 

La cámara Kirlian debe ser el aparato que más años lleva en etapa experimental. 
Eso me hace pensar que si hubiera pruebas contundentes de sus aplicaciones serían 
mucho más y mejor conocidas. 

No es por querer desprestigiar, es sólo que estamos en un foro técnico. 

Cierto es que las fotos que se obtienen son muy lindas. 

(*) Justamente: dado que los objetos inanimados también tienen ese "aura" entonces 
no es algo que tenga que ver con la vida. 
La foto del aura de una moneda, o de una llave, son pruebas en contra, no a favor.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Que se trata de "plasma" no hay duda: es un plasma "frío" (kT ~1eV), en aire a presión  atmosférica.
> Al aplicarse una tensión de algunas decenas de kV en aire a 1 Atm (que es alta comparada
> con el interior de un fluorescente o con la alta atmósfera) se produce un tipo de descarga denominado "corona".
> Ese tipo de plasma emite luz en en rango visible, sin necesidad de nada más.


Si bien se trata de lo mismo, quiero aclarar que el efecto corona no se produce en el aire.

Para hacer una "foto" Kirlian, simplemente tiene que apoyar su miembro preferido sobre un papel fotografico o un negativo envuelto en papel opaco. Al aplicar alta tension, debido al intenso campo electrico se producen en el papel descargas miserables de corta longitud pero que son suficientes para alterar la emulsion fotosensible --> Se revela y oooops una foto bonita. Lo unico que nos queda es tunearle la coloracion con Photoshop para dejarla como las de Internet.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A1mara_Kirlian


PD. Por que sacaste el video de Romaniuk? Estaba buenisimo


----------



## asherar (Ene 16, 2011)

Con Romaniuk, me arrepentí. No quise ahondar en la llaga ... 

La descarga corona se produce en el aire. Si no, no sé a qué te referís con "efecto" corona
(ver Wiki).



> En el curso de las investigaciones sobre la electroestática en el siglo XVII,  se observó por primera vez el mismo fenómeno en laboratorio. Por lo  general, también se le daba el nombre de corona. Ahora normalmente se  utiliza el término de efecto corona para describir este fenómeno de  descarga de gas eléctrico externo.


...


> Tal circulación (de corriente) producirá un incremento de temperatura en el gas, que se tornará de un  color rojizo para niveles bajos de temperatura, o azulado para niveles  altos. La intensidad del efecto corona, por lo tanto, se puede  cuantificar según el color del halo, que será rojizo en aquellos casos  leves y azulado para los más severos.


Podría ser (*pero habría que demostrarlo*) que el grado de humedad de la piel afecte la conductividad del aire cercano, ... y por lo tanto la corriente, ... y por lo tanto los colores. 
Sería la única manera que me podría explicar alguna relación entre los colores de las fotos 
y el "estado biológico del paciente". 
Si queremos mantenernos dentro de la ciencia, la idea de "aura" como algo mágico es 
completamente innecesaria. 

Los niveles de temperatura que dice ahí *NO* son los del cuerpo humano. 
Niveles altos de temperatura, para un gas que emite rojo, son miles de grados, y niveles 
altos decenas de miles. Hay que calcular los equivalentes térmicos de las longitudes de onda 
para el rojo (L ~ 600 nm) y el azul  (L ~ 400 nm), cosa que dejo como ejercicio.  

T (ºC) = h c / k L (K) - 273,16

h = cte de Planck (MKSA) 
c = *3*00.000 km/s
k = cte de Boltzman  (MKSA)
L = long de onda en m

Estas descargas también emiten bastante UV (L ~ 300 nm).


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> La descarga corona se produce en el aire. Si no, no sé a qué te referís con "efecto" corona
> (ver Wiki).


El "efecto corona" no es la luminosidad en si (aunque es la que le da el nombre) sino la generacion de una descarga que se extingue sin llegar a formar un arco electrico.
En gases es lo mas comun, si vos tenes una aguja, la intensidad de CE en la punta es tal que se produce la ionizacion (esto altera la distribucion del CE), pero como a medida que te alejas el CE dismuye, a cierta distancia ya no puede mantenerse mas.

Si en lugar de una aguja frente a una placa se hubieran puesto dos placas relativamente cerca, como el CE es mas uniforme, una vez ionizado el gas se te hace un arco entre placas.

Pero este comportamiento no es exclusivo de los gases, puede ser con cualquier medio, solamente que no vas a ver luz.
Bueno... cualquier medio que no se destruya... En los aisladores plasticos, una vez que se inicio la descarga en un punto, se carboniza ese puntito (conductor) y hace que se concentren mas las lineas de campo empeorando las cosas --> se pudre todo, se forma un "hilo" finito de carbon que atraviesa todo el aislador ==> irrecuperable.



> Podría ser (*pero habría que demostrarlo*) que el grado de humedad de la piel afecte la conductividad del aire cercano, ... y por lo tanto la corriente, ... y por lo tanto los colores.
> Sería la única manera que me podría explicar alguna relación entre los colores de las fotos
> y el "estado biológico del paciente".


La humedad en los materiales por supuesto que va a influir en la distribucion de la corriente, pero aunque hubiera descarga en el aire daria lo mismo, porque la "camara Kirlian" no tiene lente ni nada parecido.


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 16, 2011)

*lean esto por favor

yo no me lo creia tampoco, pero como he visto a un cientifico hablando del tema, me dispuse a hacerla yo mismo para ver si es verdad, yo no puedo explicar como funicona y no se todavia sei es verdad o mentira*

 Todo lo que se ve en la imagen es un generador de alta tension de bajo rendimiento.

 Yo diria que es un eficaz "detector de tontos"

no hay que ser cerrado, y el uso de esta clase de adjetivos, significa una flta de cordura y argumento, por favor te sugiero que no los uses nuevamente

no hay problema. Como dice el refran: _el que roba a un ladron..._
aquellos que no conozcan el oficio del fallecido pedro romaniuk, pueden encontrar material de sobra con google.


Parece que has podido conocerlo en persona
¿no ven que la informacion que se conoce puede estar modificada por el sistema?
Yo estoy extrayendo todo de un libro de hace 40 aÑos

tengo una:
- como se diferencia la impresion de un papel fotografico aprovechando el efecto corona debido al intenso campo electrico de la impresion debida a entes imaginarios como el bioplasma?

*nunca dije que el bioplasma existiera, pero segun archivos, estas "emisiones" se pueden controlar voluntariamente, lo que lleva  a pensar como funciona la naturaleza*


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 16, 2011)

Yo he armado una de estos visores Kirlean con dos portaobjetos , un alambre y agua con sal, es la prueba numero de 5 de estas 10, http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2008...on-bobina-de-tesla-y-fuentes-de-alta-tension/  el efecto no es mas que efecto corona, depende de la humedad y las puntas que tenga 
Saludos


----------



## Æneas (Ene 16, 2011)

Es la primera vez que veo que alguien se registra en un foro de electrónica para hacer spam místico.. espero que no sea una nueva tendencia.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2011)

Cuando vi el título del tema, estaba seguro que al entrar iba a encontrar a un amigo 
Los efectos físicos creo que son innegables, las interpretaciones no.
Lo que sí me intriga es que según las fantasías populares, una fotografía Kirlian puede "reconstruir" algo que no estaba, y como sé que mi amigo tiene la premisa de probar todo  .......
Hiciste la prueba de poner una hoja, obtener la imagen, luego cortar una parte y volver a hacer la imagen?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ...Lo que sí me intriga es que según las fantasías populares, una fotografía Kirlian puede "reconstruir" algo que no estaba, y como sé que mi amigo tiene la premisa de probar todo  .......
> Hiciste la prueba de poner una hoja, obtener la imagen, luego cortar una parte y volver a hacer la imagen?


Si ese "algo" contenia algo de humedad o grasitud despues de la primer foto va a dejar "marcada" la zona donde apoyó.

A que ningun "investigador" hace la prueba colocando la hoja en otra posicion?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 16, 2011)

El anajesusa no tengas dudas que lo hará, de eso no tengo dudas, puede experimentar cualquier cosa, pero, tiene la formación de un bioquímico, es un profesional


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2011)

Seguro. No me estaba refiriendo a él, sino a los truchos.


----------



## asherar (Ene 17, 2011)

Æneas dijo:


> Es la primera vez que veo que alguien se registra en un foro de electrónica para hacer spam místico.. espero que no sea una nueva tendencia.



Más parece un punto de "venta" de información para construir cámaras Kirlian. 
La electrónica es el "gancho" y la mística aporta el marketting, o también al revés.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> simplemente tiene que apoyar su miembro preferido sobre un papel fotografico


 
me lei todo el tema y me quedo una duda grandecita:

para que quiere alguien hacer eso ? ande o no ande.
no vamos a ir a la luna o a marte a buscr vida, y aca en la tierra hay vida en todas partes.
y si tengo dudas acerca de si un "miembro" de mi familia o de mi cuerpo "se murio" .......pues que no me voy a poner a hacer eso y menos a castigarlo con AT .

la verdad que no comprendo.
vida microscopica hay en doquier, asique generaria aura siempre .
identificar lso microorganismos es otra cosa, es cosa de biologia o microbiologia.

saber si el abuelo esta dormido o lse murio  ??? 
fijate que olor tiene .


la verdad que me parece mas al pedo que cenicero en moto.



lejandro: vender informacion ??
la $$ no se hace con el o lso aparatos, se hace con "el service".
si sos lo suficientemente caradura te pones un turbante , armas una mesa con bola de cristal, unos piolines que muevan algo. algun audio preparadito y corrres en el barrio la voz que sos medium .
se supone que caen los giles, asi que , estes donde estes te vas a llenar de plata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Experimenté con una Kirlian hace años , la fuente de alta era un CDI , de manera que la tensión fuera alterna y de alta frecuencia.

Por debajo de ciertos valores de tensión la foto es muy pobre , por encima de los 25 o 30 KV la foto sale mal también . Lo ideal son unos 22 o 24 KV .

También influye mucho la superficie total , una yema de dedo sale re bonita , una palma de mano completa necesita una fuente muuuuucho más potente . . .  y ya hay riesgos.

Nunca me salieron ni la mitad de la hoja faltante ni el espíritu de la hormiga muerta 

Mi mujer era fotógrafa así que estaba todo el equipo para revelar color C3 hasta 250 x 300 mm.

Pero no pierdan la oportunidad de experijugar con ellas.

Saludos !


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 17, 2011)

No crean que me abrí del hilo, estoy armando una cámara nueva porque la de los dos portas se impregnó de sal en los sellos y en lugar de verse la foto kirlean se ven fuegos artificiales je je.
Ya verán el espíritu de la hoja , No podré hacer guita con esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Mi cámara era una máquina de rollo de esas automáticas , a la que le abrí una ventana en la tapa trasera , le cortaba la parte larga del eje a los rollos de 35 mm para poder ponerlos al revés y no me acuerdo que le había reformado para que rebobinara al final .

La idea es que el dedo se apoye contra la emulsión fotográfica , usaba las felpitas que vienen pegadas a los bordes de las coberturas de chapa de los rollos de 35mm para suavizar los roces y para que no entre luz a la cámara. 

Por debajo de la ventanita ponía la chapita (conectada a la AT) pegada al cuerpo de la máquina . En rigor usaba una plaqueta de impreso colocada cobre hacia abajo ya que debe formar un capacitor. Finalmente una manga de tela negra para introducir la mano . . . o lo que fuera  . . . monedas , hojitas , hormigas .

El visor en cambio eran dos vidrios finos de 200 x 200 mm , pero en vez de agua salada entre los vidrios usaba un relleno hecho con gelatina sin sabor (Agar-agar) , glicerina , un toque de azucar . . . y a hervir.

Tenes que tener los vidrios calentitos , echas un chorro de ese preparado caliente sobre uno de los vidrios , ponés el alambrecito de contacto , le echás el otro vidrio encima y presionás. Cuando se enfrie cortás el sobrante con cuter .

Ese lo usaba con un CDI importante con bobina de alta de automovil . . . con el tiempo aprendi a usarlo con batería y yo subido a la cama 

P.S.: La fórmula era original de los papeles hectográficos "Pelikan"


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 17, 2011)

Que buenos datos dosmetros!!! no se me había ocurrido lo de la gelatina, ya haré pruebas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Si , la glicerina es ultra conductora y supongo que el azucar será para mentanerla higroscópica o como germicida . . . .  vaya a saber.


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 22, 2011)

bueh al que le interese el tema comente algo interesante, no sean pedantes, ni sofistas, ya les dije que yo la estoy haciendo porque no me creo ni la tesis, ni la antitesis
Yo voy por la sintesis
es verdad, puede llegar a se rla humedad de los cuerpos, que se impregna en la placa fotografica, pero diganme entonces, ¿que sucede con ciertos animales que no sudan?no emiten humedad

¿que sucede con las personas que tienen miembros amputados y despues de varios años de sufrir la herida, se puede presenciar toda la extremidad perdida,? y como todos sabemos, en las cicatrices no hay poros por lo tanto no se puede sudar

¿como se explica que la humedad del cuerpo pueda cambiar el estado de animo y la salud de las personas? supuestamente se hicieron pruebas acerca de "curadores" que al tocar a su paciente se reducen en el las emisiones, al tiempo que las emisiones aumentan en el paciente, quizas la curacion sea todo un efecto psicologico lo se, pero de todas maneras ¿COMO SE EXPLICA?

aunque las emisiones sean solamente un efecto corona ¿como explican que el estado de animo y de salud  de una persona puedan modificar un efecto electrico pudiendo crear variedad de colores y formas?

CASI NADIE TIENE EL JUICIO INDICADO PARA DECIR LA PALABRA CORRECTA
ESTAMOS EN UNA CAJA NEGRA Y LO UNICO QUE PODEMOS SABER DE LA CAMARA KIRLIAN, SE APRENDE CON LA EXPERIENCIA.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Ene 22, 2011)

Esto de la cámara Kirlian me suena a FAKE.

Yo cuando chico me ponía a "jugar" con AT de un flyback y recuerdo perfectamente que cuando ponía una ampolleta se producía el efecto corona alrededor de mis dedos obteniendo los mismos resultados que veo en las fotos de la cámara Kirlian. 

No creo que la cámara esta funcione por la humedad del cuerpo mas bien me parece que es simplemente por la ionización del aire que esta alrededor del dedo o cualquier cosa que uno quiera poner arriba del vidrio y digo alrededor ya que lo que esta en contacto generalmente no deja espacio de bajo para que quede aire a ionizar, cuando uno ve que le sacan fotos a monedas con la cámara Kirlian se ven con muchos detalles y se observan la letras y la cara del tipo que depende del país de la moneda esto solo se debe a que tiene relieve por lo mismo queda aire de bajo y al ionizarse las pequeñas descargas que se producen van directo a lo que esta mas cerca del vidrio o sea las letras y la cara.

Por ultimo yo no creo que el efecto corona cambie con el estado de animo y tampoco creo que pueda verse un brazo amputado sinceramente esto me parece que lo leíste en alguna pagina de lo oculto sin ninguna base o bien lo viste en un mal programa del canal infinito.


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2011)

erradicador555 dijo:


> ¿que sucede con las personas que tienen miembros amputados y despues de varios años de sufrir la herida, se puede presenciar toda la extremidad perdida,? y como todos sabemos, en las cicatrices no hay poros por lo tanto no se puede sudar


De eso me gustaría presenciar el experimento.

Los miembros amputados se "sienten" por una singularidad del sistema nervioso conocida como "*miembro fantasma*". De fotos del miembro amputado no conozco evidencias.



erradicador555 dijo:


> ¿como se explica que la humedad del cuerpo pueda cambiar el estado de animo y la salud de las personas? supuestamente se hicieron pruebas acerca de "curadores" que al tocar a su paciente se reducen en el las emisiones, al tiempo que las emisiones aumentan en el paciente, quizas la curacion sea todo un efecto psicologico lo se, pero de todas maneras ¿COMO SE EXPLICA?
> 
> aunque las emisiones sean solamente un efecto corona ¿como explican que el estado de animo y de salud  de una persona puedan modificar un efecto electrico pudiendo crear variedad de colores y formas?


Existe la posibilidad que sea al revés, y ambas observaciones (la humedad y la emisión subsiguiente) sean consecuencia de la misma causa (psicológica/neurológica). 
Recordemos que mediciones de la humedad de la piel se emplean en el polígrafo *detector de mentiras*, para identificar y registrar estados de nervios asociados con la verbalización de éstas. Aunque según la Wiki es un método no demostrado.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 22, 2011)

erradicador555 dijo:


> ¿COMO SE EXPLICA?


Cuidado con eso. Es una falacia muy usada al argumentar.
"Como no podés probar que esto es falso, entonces es cierto (aún sin ninguna prueba)".

Lo correcto no es preguntar "¿Cómo se explica?", sino explicar cómo lo hace. Si algo no se puede explicar, entonces no es aceptable como un hecho científico ni como algo válido.

Si hay algo que yo no puedo explicar y planteo una hipótesis (que la cámara Kirlian saca fotos del aura, po ejemplo), como no van a poder demostrar lo contrario nunca, entonces mi hipóteis es aceptada sin necesidad de ninguna prueba. Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


erradicador555 dijo:


> CASI NADIE TIENE EL JUICIO INDICADO PARA DECIR LA PALABRA CORRECTA
> ESTAMOS EN UNA CAJA NEGRA Y LO UNICO QUE PODEMOS SABER DE LA CAMARA KIRLIAN, SE APRENDE CON LA EXPERIENCIA.


Eso apoya la posición de la falacia argumentativa. Como casi nadie tiene el juicio adecuado (salvo los que apoyan la teoría sin pruebas), nadie puede negar esto de lo que no he probado nada, ergo, debe ser necesariamente cierto.

Algo muy similar es usado en las argumentaciones teológicas donde desafían al no creyente a demostrar que un dios no existe. No podés demostrar eso, como tampoco podés demostrar que exista ningún dios. Sólo es una cuestión de fe, que de ciencia no tiene nada.
La cámara Kirlian es un caso similar: Es cuestión de fe, no de ciencia. No disfracemos una cosa de la otra.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2011)

Las fotos Kirlian producen imágenes en varios colores de los efectos corona que a simple vista no se verían y ya les comenté mi experiencia , ni por debajo de 20kV , ni por encima de 35 Kv , ya que salen "sobre-expuestas".

Ahora , si después quieren asociar el estado psico-físico del individuo , con los colores , su distribución , los agujeros , o el esplendor del halo . . . . es otra cuestión !

Saludos !


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 15, 2014)

My God hay un fantasma en mi taller!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 16, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> My God hay un fantasma en mi taller!!!!



 Se ven los miembros amputados! ! !


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 16, 2014)

Es una flor que se había ido (QEPD), solo su espíritu permanecía en el aura y andaba revoloteando en mi cueva 
Dosme si andas por acá hoy voy a probar tu fórmula pelikan pero me suena que la glicerina no es conductora...
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

Mi tio hacía un espectáculo de tango y magia , afanó por todo el mundo con eso  , cuando estuvo en Bs As hace unos años le conseguí un contacto con Lito Cr uz y entonces hizo una avant premiere en el Teatro de la Ribera  usaba maquinitas de humo y yo se las había acomodado y puesto a punto , vaporizan glicerina + ±agua + aceites escenciales , y una vez se pinchó la manguerita que inyecta en el caldero  y la máquina explotó electricamente TODA  jajaja y no paraba  my God !


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 16, 2014)

La glicerina tiene 40 de constante dieléctrica, (el aire 1 y el agua 80) el agua pura es poco conductora la glicerina debería ser menos aún, capaz se combino con algún ácido y formo nitroglicerina por eso voló la máquina. Bueno sea como sea la fórmula va muy bien, mi pantalla no requiere rollo fotográfico porque eso es de la prehistoria, son dos plásticos de CD separados por unas tiritas de acrílico y sellado con silicona, por dentro un alambre de acero galvanizado rodeando... pero para que voy a escribir pongo una fotico y listo, eso iba lleno de agua salada pero siempre perdía, le puse el mejunje con la gelatina el azúcar y la glicerina  y va muy bien. Pega cada patadas uuuuuuu!!!!! por otro lado quema el desgraciado es RF...
Bueno van las fotos


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 17, 2014)

Mi pinza caimán vive!!! tiene aura...
Otras pruebas truchando la imagen con un editor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2014)

O sea que te quedó un "sanguchito" compacto que no "chorria"  ?

Me pone contento que te haya servido che .


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 17, 2014)

si, el sanguche quedó perfecto, esta hecho con plástico de cajas de CD y es medio fino, hay que poner otro plástico mas para que no se derrita, pero quedó muy bien se terminaron las chorreaduras. Lo que si no puedo meter los dedos, (no puedo es un decir me quemó el indice derecho en un descuido) el tema de la tensi+on que comentabas creo que tiene que ver con el grosor del vidrio o plástico, se te ocurre alguna forma de que salga con distintos colores la corona? se que hay unas pantallas de cristal líquido que se usan como termómetro no se si en el país habrá, afuera es casi imposible pedir ahora. 
Gracias dosme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2014)

Yo haría el "sanguchito" con dos vidrios o al menos con dos acrílicos (o uno y uno y probaría de cual lado anda mejor) : le haría un marco de plástico o madera por dónde agarrarlo , los colores también dependen de la tensión , frecuencia y simetría de la onda . Al menos a mi me pasaba eso con mi máquina de rollo.

Si te quemaste es por *demasiada* potencia , a lo sumo debería hacerte una cosquilla , molestia o pincharte . . . y no calcinarte las cejas !!! asesino  !!!

Probá intercalar 1 o 5 o 10 megohms entre la fuente y el visor , porque me da la impresión que estás "quemando" las fotos


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 18, 2014)

Las fotos salen algo quemadas dependiendo de cuanto mantenga el obturador abierto, voy a probar con unas resistencias en serie, espero no perder otro dedo  naaaa... mentira quema un poco nomas.
Los colores no me salen para nada, puse entre la pantalla y el objeto una pantalla de cristal líquido de un celu, me jugaba que iba a funcionar pero no, terminé quemando los plásticos polarizados

He puesto un video en youtube como hacer esto ojo con currar, nada de aura de la vida ni naaa es un fenómeno físico que se llama "efecto corona" 
Saludos y espero que les guste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Ahí vi el video , crédito incluido 

Me parece que estás usando muy poca tensión y demasiada intensidad-potencia , yo usaba entre 25 y 35 kV (y no lastimaba). Era una bobina de encendido de moto manejada con un CDI casero , las bobinas esas pueden llegar a 40 kV. Si bien tenía un ajuste en el CDI y le había probado diferentes valores de capacitores , también le había puesto a la salida un potenciómetro de alta tensión de los que usaban los viejos televisores con triplicador.

Y mis tiempos de exposición , con rollo , eran de unos 4 segundos.

Saludos !


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 19, 2014)

Tengo varias bobinas, pero creo que son de auto, como es el sistema de encendido casero ese? si dejo 4 segundos el obturador abierto de la cámara veo como si fuera de día todo alededor del objeto ja ja
Hice una vez una fuente de HT con esas bobinas y era un mosnstruo se usaba una capa de microondas y un dimmer, pero daba miedo la de arcos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Fijate en los encendidos electrónicos CDI , un circuito genera unos 300 a 400 V*dc* con los que carga un capacitor , que es de 0,47 o 1 uF en los de automotor , deberías usar menos , digamos 50 o 100 nF para que no duela , y con un 555 gatillás el triac que descarga el capacitor sobre la bobina.

Ahora te busco algun engendro

Ver el archivo adjunto 51094
C4 y las de 10MΩ dan velocidad ,*C2*la potencia de la chispa 

**********************************



 Aqui no se si C2 es necesario , T1 es la bobina de moto y achicá C3

************************************************

En el Pdf , mas o menos lo mismo.

También podrias probar usar los 300Vdc de algún flash de foto para alimentar a cualquiera de éstos 3 circuitos y hacerlos mas seguros 

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 22, 2014)

Anajesusa. ¿Para hacer la pantalla transparente y conductiva porque no pruebas con dos vidrios pegados con "boligoma"? Como vi que querían hacerlo, probé con dos portaobjetos pegados con boligoma. Al secarse, medían de punta a punta 12 Megas. Quedan muy transparentes, quizás les sirva. Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola aquilestor, como pusiste un electrodo ahí en medio de los dos vidrios? lo de la gelatina va bien pero creo que habría que agregarle un antibiótico a la receta porque empiezan a formarse colonias, o bien ponerle muuuuuuucha cantidad de azúcar para que no desarrollen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2014)

Sip , falta azucar


----------

